# Free downloads from the British Council of Archaeology



## Brian G Turner (Jul 12, 2020)

The British Council of Archaeology has put some of it's digital resources online for free download:





						Council for British Archaeology | Books and Publications
					

An overview of CBA publications that are now available digitally




					new.archaeologyuk.org
				




This includes their magazine, British Archaeology, with digital editions free to read online:








						British Archaeology
					

British Archaeology is a bi-monthly magazine that looks in depth at the latest archaeology news, discoveries and research within the UK and from British Archaeologists working overseas. The established voice for archaeology in the UK, the magazine aims to help readers discover, explore and...




					ocean.exacteditions.com
				




Not sure how long that will last, though.


----------

